# الامر G73 الدوران



## محمد فارس عمر (19 أبريل 2006)

اعزائي في الملف الملحق شرح مفصل عن امر الدوران


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (19 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الغالى المهندس محمد فارس عمر 
حياك الله يا اخى بدايه طيبه 
كما تعلم اخى اننا قررننا وبفضل الله طرح دورة على الملتقى ونريد منك يد المساعده لكى تفيد اخواننا المسلمين. 

ولكن لي ملحوظه اخى على الكود الذى شرحته
اخي الحبيب كما تعلم ان لكل ماكينه اكوادها يعنى بمعنى ادق ان مثلاً فى ماكينات emco الاكواد المستخدمه فى الدروان (G2,G3) و ممكن ان نقول انها فى اغلب الاحوال تستخدم بشكل عام فى معظم المكن فهذه ملاحظه لابد ان تكون فى أذهاننا فى اللقاء الدوره وإن شاء الله انا وبفضل الله احاول ان اجد اكواد عامه .
ولكى لا اخيف اخوتى حتى لا يتشتتوا اذا وقفت امام ماكينه فاعلم ان لابد اولاً ان تقرأ الكاتلوج الملحق بها كى تتعرف على نظامها وعلى الاكواد المستخدمه فيها.
جزاك الله كل خير انتظر منك الرد على رسائلى الخاصه التى ارسلتها اليك على الملتقى.
كماانتظر منك مراسلتى حتى نضع نظام فى اللقاء هذه الدورة
والسلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد فارس عمر (20 أبريل 2006)

الاخ محمد انني اعني هنا الالات من نوع fagor وشكرا على التنويه 
ولكن سبب اختياري لهذا النوع من الالات هي انتشارها


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (20 أبريل 2006)

اخى الفاضل جزاك الله كل خير يااخى 
اخى اريد منك ان تزور الرسائل الخاصه بك على الموقع لاننى ارسلت لك بعض الرسائل و اريد منك الرد عليها


----------

